# Trouble Crate Training at Night



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, 

We have a 8/9 week old puppy called Elza. We started crate training her from day one but she constantly wines, cries, howls etc and this can go on for hours. We have neighbours either side of us and I was very aware that this noise was going on through the night and was disturbing them. Although the breeder did advise not to get up to her, it was so difficult when the noise went on and on. I slept downstairs the first night and tried to console her and keep her calm. I went to bed but she soon woke up and just howled again - it was like sleep training the children! We are now at the start of week 3 and due to sleep deprivation, neighbours, and the children getting woken up, I have given in and feel very guilty! I was just getting too tired to go to work the next day and work was suffering. For the past two nights, Elza takes it in turn to sleep with my boys and she sleeps throughout the night. Bliss but I feel like I have let us all down by giving in. The boys thoroughly enjoy being with her but I know she is going to get bigger and not quite so much fun when she takes up all the room in the bed. I have been told that as the dog gets older they tend to find their own space to sleep in the house. I hope this is true. Other than that, she is adorable and we are enjoying her. She is a lovely puppy and loves cuddles and tickles and is a very good natured pup! By the way, she is happy to stay in the crate during the day for a nap now and again and eats her food in there. We also have to leave her in the crate for half hour in the morning and sometimes, an hour in the afternoon and she does tend to settle after a moan. Do you all think I have made a terrible mistake giving in or do you think she will find her own place to sleep as she gets older? Thanks for taking the time to read this post.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't really comment cause my 2 1/2 yr old still sleeps in bed with us. It gets a little cramped at times but its kind of nice always having a cuddly, not so little heater in the bed


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I started by sleeping on the couch with Riley because she was so upset about being left in her crate at night and she quickly moved to the bed with us. She sleeps soundly, keeps my feet warm, and wakes me up in the morning for work. How can it get any better than that? 

Oh, and she is fully crate trained (has been since about 4-5 months old). Just because they sleep in bed with you at night doesn't mean they can't be crate trained. We took things slower and didn't do the "dump them in the crate and ignore them while they scream themselves hoarse" method. I highly advise you do work on crate training during the day, but it doesn't have to be done quickly. We did it over a few weeks and that worked really well for us.


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Just like threefsh my guy too is crate trained. He's in there for about 7 hrs/day. (We wish it could be less)


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

You said that you slept downstairs the first night and that she's accepting the crate during the day. So I'm assuming that someone is in the room downstairs or very close by during the day and everyone is upstairs during the night. 

So she's screaming at night because (a) she is scared to be alone and abandoned and (b) she's training you to believe you've made a terrible, irreparable mistake - crime, really - that can only be fixed by letting her sleep with you or the kids ;-)

If that's the case, I would just move the crate upstairs temporarily. The trick with crate training is to minimize the feeling of isolation and many people advise to position the crate in a way that the puppy can easily see you during the first few nights. 

Once she gets used to this, you can start moving the crate around the bedroom, until she's in the same room and settles easily without being able to see you. Then you move it out of the room and so on.

There are multiple threads on this topic on this forum with lots of tips and tricks if you do a quick search. And I agree with threefsh - there is no reason to rush this. The more gradual and stress-free you can make this process, the easier it will be on everyone in the family and the dog.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We have a new charge - a 10 week old pup. He cried a bit the first night while we were getting ready for bed and we just ignore it. They get no input positive or negative and generally quickly learn that just doesn't work. When quiet for a minute we go over and then give attention. 

He slept most of the way through the first night in the crate. It is directly beside the bed, only an arm down to it so he knows he's not alone. But, he's in his crate and now only fusses if it's time to go outside, which is generally about 3 a.m., then back to bed and sleeps until we get up around 6:30. I've never had all that much issue with crate training a dog, I think simply because they just know carrying on doesn't work from day one.

Ken


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Both my kids are crated trained. Odin stays in his when I go out during the day because he still is naughty. He also sleeps in his but he didn't till he was 6 months old before that he slept in my shower. His momma sleeps in hers most of the time but occasionally she wants to sleep with me or her dad when he is home. I think let her sleep with the boys and as she matures she will want her own space. As long as she stays in bed and doesn't potty in the middle of the night.... Good luck. And I didn't night crate train Odin my pet sitter did. She forgot who went where and so she was in bed with all 4 dogs and had no room so she got up & put everyone in crates. LOL


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Vixstar, I have a pup exactly the same age, she will be 9 week old on tuesday. 
We are also having trouble with the crate, but we will persist because its worth it in the end. My older dog took about 3 or 4 weeks to crate train, it just feels like longer!
I feel bad about my neighbours, so we did go and introduce the pup to them and explain it would take a few weeks. That made me feel better, they also were very supportive.
So I had to leave Layla this week for 3 hours on 2 days, in her crate, I was working. Then I came home at lunchtime, fed her, played with her etc and she went back in for approx 30 mins because my husband came home early one day and my mum came round the other day. Layla was not happy! She was screaming, and you could hear her down my drive before you even got in the house. I am dreading leaving her next week for 3 mornings. 
Anyways because she is not happy in the crate throught the day, I gave in with the whole nightime crating for now. The way I see it, its a fine line between putting your foot down and being firm, and totally traumatising the dog. We did try the crate at night, but she was very vocal! So the first 2 nights she was in bed with me, and I have now moved her to a dog bed on the floor next to me, with my hand popping down for reassurance. She wakes us up 2 or 3 times a night to go potty, but that is ok. 
We have her a week tomorrow, and I now have a crate in my bedroom. Maybe over the weekend, I am going to move her into the crate in the bedroom. The reason I am doing this, is because the last few nights as she has become more confident, she is beginning to jump up at the bed more and disturb me, and last night a couple of times she was wandering around the bedroom. So now she is more confident (and could get in more trouble) I will attempt the crate in he bedroom. My older dog sleeps in her own dog bed in our room, she is 3. To be honest she is a good girl, but she gets the wanders at night, and often sneaks out of our room and gets in with one of my boys! 
My ultimate aim is to get the pup settled at night, and once she is fully crate trained, and sleeping through without needing a potty break, I am going to confine both dogs to the kitchen. I feel a little surrounded my Vizslas in my bedroom at the minute!! It isn't ideal, but the things we will do for a little peace and sleep at night. 
I am hoping when Bella and Layla are more used to each other, and close friends (I'm assuming this will happen!) they will keep each other company in the kitchen at night.
Bella was only in a crate until 16 months old, once I trusted her we had no need for it. She has been fantastic, she has never chewed or destroyed anything, well anything big anyway, just the odd letter and food she has pinched off my kitchen bench! But really she has been perfect. I do credit this to crate training, even though right now Layla is making me feel bad with her screaming. 
I wish you luck with training your pup


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We went through exactly the same thing with Bella who is now 5 months old. I am the first to admit I am a bit of a grump when I have had sleepless nights( Have been very lucky with my two children, they have slept all night since being a baby).
The first week Bella screamed for England, she was up weeing 3/4 times in the night. It got a lot worse so we decided to put her in our room in her crate. This made her even worse because she knew we were there, after several nights off sleeping on the bedroom floor we put her back in the kitchen.
Again she screamed, this went on for a week or two. We eventually let her sleep in our bed, it was fine for the first few nights then she started creeping up on to our pillows. We were getting scratched by her nails, she was taking all the covers/bed. That was enough for me, I put her back downstairs and we never looked back. She now sleeps in her crate during the day, she goes in no problem. I say bed to her and she goes in, she doesn't come upstairs unless she is invited now which might be on a Saturday or Sunday morning. 
It's whatever suits you but like you say she is only going to get bigger.
Fortunately for us we don't have neighbours either side so don't have that to worry about


----------



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone - I really appreciate the advice and its reassuring to know that there are other people going through the same thing. 

Since I don't have to go to work tomorrow, I am going to give the crate another go tonight and see how I get on. She is currently sleeping in it now and there is no-one downstairs - boys playing in the garden and I am upstairs on the computer so she is getting used to it. I am going to take the advice of not worrying over it and go with the flow but keep trying when I can. Thanks again for putting my mind at rest! I love this forum and found it when I was waiting to pick Elza up from the breeder. I will stay in touch with you all and keep you posted, good luck to you with your lovely Viszlas!! x


----------

